
Mozilla Firefox Development Process - icey
http://people.mozilla.com/~sayrer/2011/temp/process.html
======
tshtf
This is a very good thing. It looks like they're going with Chrome's model:

<http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel>

